# Now hiring



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Now hiring:

Foremen: experienced in civil construction
Heavy equipment operators
Pipe layers
Concrete finishers
Laborers

Compensation: depends on experience
Must be willing to travel: Florida-Mississippi

If interested PM me your contact information.

Thank you.


----------

